# Good Gauley! Take 20% any 1 item at CKS!



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Good Gauley! Take 20% off any 1 item!


----------



## Stevie D (Jun 11, 2009)

Does this work for Aire kayaks?


----------

